# 1990 Klein Rascal - Pink!



## spaceghost33 (Aug 9, 2010)

After 20 faithful years, it's time to change up the color of the Klein Rascal I bought as a sophomore in college. I have the pink-fades-to-black frame and I'm in the process of disassembling the bike to get it powder-coated - haven't decided on a color yet.

I'm also still undecided on whether or not to try and replicate the decals on the bike (the "KLEIN" on the downtube, the "RASCAL" on the top tube. Finding the "Made in U.S.A." decal is probably impossible.

Just looking for thoughts. Right now, I'm leaning towards an "orange" color, but I'm open to suggestions. I have a set of the Rock Shox SID 4 (blue) on the bike. XT cranks, XT hubs, Mavic wheels, IRD seat post, SRAM composite levers.

I almost hate to paint over such a good paint job, but after this long, it's time.

Thanks,


----------



## spaceghost33 (Aug 9, 2010)

I should also mention, I'm not that big on making sure people know it's a "Klein". So the decal issue isn't a huge deal. I'm not sure where I would even get the original decals and how I would go about getting them on. Probably would need clear-coat at the very least.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Kleins are known for their paint jobs. If your paint is in good condition, then removing it will decrease the value of your bike. If the paint is beat, then no big deal. 

Photos are very appreciated here.

And pink is cool man. Seriously.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Leave it.


----------



## Stylus (Oct 9, 2008)

djmuff said:


> Kleins are known for their paint jobs. If your paint is in good condition, then removing it will decrease the value of your bike. If the paint is beat, then no big deal.


what he said. side note, repo decals can be found on ebay, also look on retrobike.co.uk for a user called gil_m, he can replicate almost everything.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

What the others said. Think real hard about replacing the paint. How bad is it? It isn't about letting others know you have a Klein, it's about keeping it original. If that isn't important to you (and it must mean something to you or else why are you riding a 20 y.o. bike), keep the paint. Once it's gone, it's gone. Why not post a pic to see how bad it is, this group is very visually oriented.

Getting an original Made-in-USA sticker is rare and expensive, a repro-not so much. Again, if you are even thinking about this sticker, originality must mean something.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

I say go for it! :thumbsup: I say leave off the decals, too.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Leave it alone.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

A blue sid gives you a lot of color choices and I agree that orange would look really cool, maybe with a couple white Klein decals. And it sounds like you have owned and enjoyed this bike long enough that you aren't so concerned with it's resale value or vintage appeal, so I think it would be perfectly reasonable to repaint it. Be sure to post pictures as well!


----------



## spaceghost33 (Aug 9, 2010)

Mmmm.....mixed opinions, I love it! Thanks for the input everyone. I'm less concerned with "value" of the bike, since I don't plan on parting with it. I have enjoyed the unique original color. I'll post a few pics. The paint is in pretty decent shape. It does have a small dent on the top tube (from when it was about 1 year old) that I planned on getting fixed with the powder coat job. Tough decision.


----------



## spaceghost33 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Picture -*

Here's a picture taken with my iPhone. Apologies for the low quality. I'll snap a few more tonight.


----------



## spaceghost33 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Picture*

This picture almost makes it look orange!! Trust me, it's pink (or magenta or whatever Klein called it back in 1990).


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Sweet! My fervor frame looks very similar, anyone know what the differences were?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

KDXdog said:


> Leave it alone.


2nd.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Please leave it alone!! If anything, paint the SID to match the bike. I think it looks awesome as-is.


----------



## djmuff (Sep 8, 2004)

Honestly, you should do what you want. It's your bike.

But we know what that pink looks like, and it's a great pink.

This is my gf's bike:


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

yup, nothin wrong with pink....:thumbsup:


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

It goes with the flamingos.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

real men ride pink bikes


----------



## SHADES (Feb 23, 2005)

3rd, 4th...or maybe 5th. Leave it!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

SHADES said:


> 3rd, 4th...or maybe 5th. Leave it!


Coming from a bike painter!


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Sizzler said:


> Sweet! My fervor frame looks very similar, anyone know what the differences were?


Just the paint.

I also have a Fervor, "nebula green". Makes a great single speed!:thumbsup:


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

If you need to spend money, get a better stem to match your IRD seatpost! 

Or paint the SID black!

And don't get me started on riser bars on old bikes....


----------



## neo_pop_71 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Stay pink and paint the Sid*

I think painting your Sid fork would be so simple, it would save you some coin with the painter, plus you won't be forced to tear down your Klein... only to rebuild it.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

da'HOOV said:


> yup, nothin wrong with pink....:thumbsup:


Something about those tires just doesn't look right....


----------



## spaceghost33 (Aug 9, 2010)

I knew the riser bars would get to someone. They're more about need than "vintage-ness". I'm 40 and if I have to lean over just a little less to grab these bars vs. straight, it saves my back. Any suggestions on a stem? By "match the IRD" did you mean color or quality?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

spaceghost33 said:


> I knew the riser bars would get to someone. They're more about need than "vintage-ness". I'm 40 and if I have to lean over just a little less to grab these bars vs. straight, it saves my back. Any suggestions on a stem? By "match the IRD" did you mean color or quality?


Both color and quality. Maybe something with shorter reach and more rise...then you could ditch the riser bars.

Of course...most of us here lean towards originality of a bike or close to it.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Keep the post, ditch the rest.

-Schmitty-


----------



## spaceghost33 (Aug 9, 2010)

Scmitty, keep the IRD and ditch the rest of the bike??


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Both color and quality.


I heard that there's a Mountain Goat stem available that might fit the bill.

Edit: Woops not threadless.


----------



## spaceghost33 (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe like this??

http://cgi.ebay.com/IRD-F4-Stem-Thr...im-/300405075644?pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories


----------



## spaceghost33 (Aug 9, 2010)

sho220 said:


> Something about those tires just doesn't look right....


What doesn't look right, other than they're not vintage? They ride VERY nice!


----------



## spaceghost33 (Aug 9, 2010)

O.K., so now I'm leaning towards KEEPING the bike (pink, er "magenta"). There is something to be said for keeping the original paint. I'm guessing the number of 90' Rascal's out there is diminishing. It does have some scrapes (mostly in the black areas) and 1 dent on the top tube. Thoughts on where in the Chicago area to have those spots fixed? I'll probably opt for a new stem / bars/ true the wheels/ and seat. Forks will stay blue. I like it with the frame color. If I want an orange bike, maybe I'll just build a SS from old parts


----------



## spaceghost33 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Paint touch-ups - Klein Rascal - in Chicago*

Anyone? Recommendations for getting my Rascal frame touched up??


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Look around previous posts (other forums also), and you'll find plenty of info about painters. I don't recall discussions about Chicago but with 8 million people, someone there can do it.


----------



## spaceghost33 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Pink no more!*

Update on my 1990 Klein Rascal. I know most people here were against me changing the color of my frame, but I went ahead with it anyway. I wasn't worried about decreasing the value, since I don't plan on selling it. I had the frame powder coated by UV Metal Arts here in Chicago. It has two layers of powder coat (the first yellow, the second orange). I like the results. I wasn't concerned with replacing the "Klein" and "Rascal" decals, but I did want to have the Klein flag on the lower portion of the seat tube. I located a good replication of the sticker for $4 in London (via web search). Since this picture, I've swapped the grips with some blue Oury grips. I also change the bars to a much shallower rise and the stem has been replaced with a Thomson. Changed brakes to XTR (front). Stayed with canti's in the back. Too much hassle to convert. Apologies to anyone I offended by getting rid of the original paint job. I just felt it was time for a change.


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

This reminds me of the time on RBUK when some guy filed off the welds on an American stem...

Sure the welds, the design and the ride are definitely Klein, but the paint is "what brings all the boys to the yard"


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Well... nice photos!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

longfinkillie said:


> This reminds me of the time on RBUK when some guy filed off the welds on an American stem...
> 
> Sure the welds, the design and the ride are definitely Klein, but the paint is "what brings all the boys to the yard"


that was unnnnnnnbelievable.

kinda like having a nicely painted fade 80s Ibis and then repainting it matte black.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> Well... nice photos!


Yup. Good pics, bike looked better before.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> that was unnnnnnnbelievable.


I heard about that. Any pics around by chance??


----------



## spaceghost33 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Sorry*

I kept the frame "original" for 21 years. It's not as if I just bought this off eBay and decided to change the color right away. It served me well for 21 years. I just felt like a new color after all this time. The old paint was pretty faded and the frame was chipped. I also had a nasty dent (put there by someone else) in the top tube that has now been fixed.

The value hasn't decreased in the least, since I'm riding this thing until it disintegrates!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

spaceghost33 said:


> I kept the frame "original" for 21 years. It's not as if I just bought this off eBay and decided to change the color right away. It served me well for 21 years. I just felt like a new color after all this time. The old paint was pretty faded and the frame was chipped. I also had a nasty dent (put there by someone else) in the top tube that has now been fixed.
> 
> The value hasn't decreased in the least, since I'm riding this thing until it disintegrates!
> 
> :thumbsup:


You have the right attitude about it. Its your bike and you do to it what makes you happy. All that matters.


----------



## spaceghost33 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks Rumpfy. Believe me, I didn't make this decision on a whim. I thought long and hard about it and in the end I wanted to breathe new life into an old frame. Since the frame is the only "original" piece of the bike left, I thought I might was well go for a change of color. I wasn't about to go through the process of tracking down MC bars, original forks, original DX cranks, original DX hubs, etc. At this point in my life (41 with two little ones), there's just more pressing matters. The old bike has been reborn and I'll enjoy it for as long as the frame holds out.


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

Great color, I think you made the right decision, it looks much nicer now!!!


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

Fillet-brazed said:


> I heard about that. Any pics around by chance??


Here's the link. Definitely not for the faint of heart.

retrobike :: View topic - Mountain Klein - Simmering Gently


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

The pictures are good, and the paint looks to be decent quality, but it no longer looks like a Klein.

Oh well, at least people won't be as inclined to steal it when you take it to the grocery store.


----------



## spaceghost33 (Aug 9, 2010)

jtmartino, no longer looks like a Klein? Sorry, but the shape of the Klein tubing is unmistakeable. At least to those who know what they're talking about.

Also, it isn't paint (as I stated earlier), it's powder-coated by one of the best powder coaters around.


----------



## spaceghost33 (Aug 9, 2010)

Also, it's certainly more of a Klein than a 2003 Palomino Pro. Or should I say Kle-TREK-in.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

spaceghost33 said:


> Also, it's certainly more of a Klein than a 2003 Palomino Pro. Or should I say Kle-TREK-in.


Zing! At least my bike doesn't have a boring orange powdercoat!


----------



## spaceghost33 (Aug 9, 2010)

Right, but I'll take a "boring orange" powder-coated Klein actually MADE by Klein in the U.S.A. than a newer "original paint" Klein made by Trek any day.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Heck yeah, because bikes made in the USA are much better suited as slick-tired commuters and grocery-getters!


----------



## spaceghost33 (Aug 9, 2010)

Slick-tired commuters and grocery-getters? Oh, you're referring to the tires I have on there. Have you ever tried riding on Chicago streets in traffic? I can assure you it's not as easy as you think. I have several sets of tires for that bike (mud, dirt, street). I just happen to have this set on at the time of the photos (they don't match because I blew out the front tire).

My comment was directed at your comment about not "looking like a Klein" anymore. Coming from someone who has a Klein that is made by Trek, that comment doesn't hold water.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

spaceghost33 said:


> My comment was directed at your comment about not "looking like a Klein" anymore. Coming from someone who has a Klein that is made by Trek, that comment doesn't hold water.


That is some flawed logic ya got there, Dr. Frankenstein!


----------



## spaceghost33 (Aug 9, 2010)

That's good! Thanks for the laugh. 

Not really flawed logic on a forum devoted to vintage Kleins. I'm simply pointing out I'd rather keep an old pre-Trek frame going than buy a newer post-Trek frame. You have a sweet bike no doubt, I just choose to define a Kleins as pre- and post- Trek. Oh no, I just opened another can of worms!

Have a great weekend! You'll no doubt have warmer weather to ride your Klein than I will here in the midwest.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

spaceghost33 said:


> That's good! Thanks for the laugh.
> 
> Not really flawed logic on a forum devoted to vintage Kleins. I'm simply pointing out I'd rather keep an old pre-Trek frame going than buy a newer post-Trek frame. You have a sweet bike no doubt, I just choose to define a Kleins as pre- and post- Trek. Oh no, I just opened another can of worms!
> 
> Have a great weekend! You'll no doubt have warmer weather to ride your Klein than I will here in the midwest.


I wouldn't say...devoted.... :skep: This isn't like the Beany Baby forum. Personally, I like them but as somebody stated above, the draw to the bike itself will always be about the paint.

Yes, stay warm and don't worry about that can of worms. Plenty of discussion about that over the years.


----------



## spaceghost33 (Aug 9, 2010)

Agreed girlonbike. I didn't necessarily mean the whole forum was devoted to Klein fans (there do seem to be an awful lot of them though). 

I LOVE the Klein paint jobs (well, most of them anyway). Finding someone to do a "factory paint" job complete with decals for that bike would have been challenging. 

Mostly, I just wanted to get a decent covering on the frame and enjoy the bike. Besides, there's plenty of people on this forum with truly "original" Kleins that I can browse pictures of.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

well, I think it looks great and that color pops!. . It's not like Rascals are rare or anything, there are quite a few out there. Ignore the negative Nellies here and enjoy your ride. It's your bike, you've had it for years and you felt it needed a change, Good for you for keeping it going.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sizzler (Sep 24, 2009)

"blue m&m's, red m&m's, they all wind up the same color in the end." homer


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

spaceghost33 said:


> Here's a picture taken with my iPhone. Apologies for the low quality. I'll snap a few more tonight.
> View attachment 561543


Pink like this one?


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

Just to way over-think this....

This whole thread begs the question: Why on Earth would anyone make the most distinctive feature of an object intended for rough use--abuse, really--the most delicate and fragile part? It sounds silly. Why would anyone put a breathtaking but fussy paintjob on a freaking mountain bike? Is it supposed to be a pristine, static work of art, or rough-and-tumble messy machine? Both? How?

There _are_ artists who create pieces designed from the outset to change, wear out, or disintigrate. Dan Flavin made sculptural pieces using ordinary fluorescent bulbs. A big part of his point is that the bulbs burn out, and eventually the work would be dying, then dark and dead. But collectors and museums (who spent a lot of money on the fully-alive piece) would rather replace the bulbs and keep the thing alive and happy. From the NYT:



> But Flavin never intended his work, whatever its price or fame, to get the "Antiques Roadshow" treatment. Flavin chose mass-produced, off-the-shelf hardware precisely for its anonymously industrial aesthetic; if the fixtures broke or were damaged, he would unsentimentally order replacements. And he chose fluorescent lights because of their inherently temporal nature. In a 1982 interview, he declared, "I believe in temporary art wholeheartedly." To another interviewer, he said, "These 'monuments' only survive as long as the light system is useful, 2,100 hours." Yet here they were, being pored over and coddled, praised for their authentic patinas, and lovingly restored, like rare old Baltimore silver.
> 
> Art made from obviously impermanent materials that is being painstakingly preserved; art made to stay shiny and new that is being treasured for its age; art challenging the notion of originality that is being scrutinized for that quality; once-standard, off-the-shelf materials that are now hard to find; collectors who cling to a piece of paper that proves their dated light fixture is worthy of a museum, not a recycling bin; and caretakers of a reputation who make decisions that they readily admit run counter to the artist's original intentions.


Another more awesome example of impermanent art is the work of Andy Goldsworthy. He's a Scottish artist who works in natural materials--like spider webs and snow. He covered a river rock in gold leaf, knowing the surface would be worn away. NONE of his work lasts, and it's all amazing. See some of it here. Even pieces that look like they will be there forever have a hitch: This arch:






has an oak tree planted at center, under the keystone. In-- what? a hundred years?-- AG wants the tree to dislodge the stone and the piece to fall. Awesome idea.

So, one way to make sense of Klein's seemingly odd decision to put breathtaking paintjobs on mountain bikes is that he/they must have _intended_ for them to be beat to ***** over time, giving the bike an even more distinctive, ooohhhh-pretty-but-battle-scarred look.

Another would be that Klein was an evil genius daring his customers to _not_ ride such well-desinged and appointed bikes so they can preserve the arty paint. (It's like _Saw IV _!)

Unlikely. So, maybe the point is the reminder of a great truth:
*
There are only two fun things in life: Making things and breaking things. *​
Building and riding the hell out of mountain bikes--and rebuilding them again-- lets us do both. How cool is that?


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I'll agree that the photos are well done and if you can't say anything nice don't say anything at all.

Oh bugger it. You've really stuffed that up. It's hideous. If you had a cool repaint that would be one thing but that? 


Austin, I know what you're saying about decaying art and sometimes those folks get a little too "conceptual" for me (and I have an art background). Duchamp(?) nailed a telephone book to a tree and it was the act of disintegration that was important and all, whether they were there or not, could share in it. My art history professor called the idea bold. I called the act of someone who didn't try hard enough. 

Actually, you would be surprised how well a good paint job can hold up over the years. My team moosepoop bike (look it up on VRC) was repainted in 1999 and still looks very good. It has many tens of thousands miles and several hundred races on it and is not even close to being in need of a repaint. It has not been treated gently.


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

longfinkillie said:


> Here's the link. Definitely not for the faint of heart.
> 
> retrobike :: View topic - Mountain Klein - Simmering Gently


Thanks for the link, entertaining thread. I like Peng's superbird example!

Hmmmm, did anyone ever send a Cunnigham to a painter to have a Klien fade job done?


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Actually I had some PM's with the original poster and we agreed that if he came across anymore American parts, he would contact me first.


----------



## Austin Dave (Jul 7, 2010)

Pin:
Oh yes, for sure. Lots of conceptual art has an "OH CRAP!! It's Due TOMORROW??!!" look about it. I was just trying to connect some dots about these paintjobs that give Klein fans both boners and fits. They love them to death, and fret chips and scratches. What a hassel. Like some high-maintenance girlfriend. Eventually you go nuts or broke. Thanks Klein!

It was mostly just me typing. 

BTW, I visited the RBUK link to the American Stem bit. Oh my. I LOVED the Superbird example. Perfect. The difference between the welds on the stem and the Klein paint is, the welds aren't vulnerable to the elements. Their distinctive beauty isn't going to get marred. Unless you try as hard as that guy did. You have to work REALLY hard to get rid of those welds. I can't believe that guy smoothed them out. What a nut. 

Thanks,
D


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Austin Dave said:


> Pin:
> Oh yes, for sure. Lots of conceptual art has an "OH CRAP!! It's Due TOMORROW??!!" look about it. I was just trying to connect some dots about these paintjobs that give Klein fans both boners and fits. They love them to death, and fret chips and scratches. What a hassel. Like some high-maintenance girlfriend. Eventually you go nuts or broke. Thanks Klein!
> 
> It was mostly just me typing.
> ...


 I see your point but i would leave the art world alone(trust me... don't bring it in here) it would be more like to dye in fresh blue that old perfect worn out jeans. It was nice when new. It's nicer when old.


----------



## b3ksmith (Sep 18, 2005)

I like the new color. No matching color for the fork too?


----------



## Golite4 (Oct 19, 2011)

Keep it original! I have a 1993 Klein Rascal UV tri color I am rehabbing. Would never change it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Pimpride (Nov 14, 2005)

Looks like it has a lot of miles left in it, looks new. I love my Moonrise Rascal with the box chainstays, they are stiff and fast. Find some decals and Re-Klein it and ride the crap out of it and enjoy, they make great hardtails, one of my fastest bikes is the ol' rascal with a light weight wheelset.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

yours isnt even a proper KLEIN as mentioned.

but back to the RASCAL: Give it a nice polish, look for a black rigid spinner fork and a black KLEIN Mission Control Bar. Then add a decent DX or XT groupset and some skinwalls and off you go.

You won't regret re-storing the baby, but you will definitely regret a re-paint - that is for sure!

at the end it is your bike!

best

Moritz


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice! Jamaican Gold?


----------



## GoBuffs (Dec 7, 2009)

How the hell did this thread get so much traction? It's not like the op's bike was mardi gras, gator, or anything else cool...........


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

mechagouki said:


> Nice! Jamaican Gold?


Kalahari Blood Red. Not bad for a Trek.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

GoBuffs said:


> How the hell did this thread get so much traction? It's not like the op's bike was mardi gras, gator, or anything else cool...........


Because anytime you repaint a vintage bike god kills a kitten...


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

And if you strip a vintage bike and then don't repaint it, he tortures a kitten indefinitely....


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

mechagouki said:


> And if you strip a vintage bike and then don't repaint it, he tortures a kitten indefinitely....


You decadent, capitalistic pig... paint is aspirational and elitist!!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

mkozaczek said:


> You decadent, capitalistic pig...


Guilty as charged.

:thumbsup:


----------



## MJGIL (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello everyone. I'm new to the forum and appreciate all of the information that you all have and are willing to share.


----------

